# How to bet on eSports:



## jean.roduit (Jun 6, 2020)

A beginner’s guide to eSports betting
Learn how to bet on eSports
A look at the available eSports betting markets available
The importance of the game in eSports betting
Whether you’re new to eSports or have been a fan for years, this how to bet on eSports guide is the perfect place to start for any novice bettor. 
Starting with the very basics, this article will help you learn more about eSports betting. Continue reading to learn how to bet on eSports.

For eSports bets visit our eSports Predictions

What is eSports?
eSports (electronic sports) is a form of competitive video gaming. In the last few years, the sport (and betting on it) has surged in popularity -  

The term eSports encompasses a wide range of games and genres. The most common genres are first-person shooter (FPS), multiplayer online battle arena (MOBA), fighting and real-time 
strategy, with Dota 2, LoL (League of Legends) and CS:GO (Counter-Striker: Global Offensive) the three most popular games in terms of global audience.

Players and teams can compete online or within a local area network (LAN). Major tournaments such as The International (Dota 2) and the LoL World Championship take place in arenas, 
attract online audiences of over 5,000,000 people (watching on streaming services like Twitch) and can have total prize pools of over $20,000,000.

eSport betting: Things to remember
Before learning how to bet on eSports as well as understanding what betting odds represent and how bookmakers work, it is important to know that there are different kinds of bettors 
that one can be.

Find out how bookmakers work.
Much like playing games like Dota 2, LoL (League of Legends), CS:GO (Counter-Strike: Global Offensive) and StarCraft, betting on them could have its ups and downs.

If you want to make money from eSports betting be prepared to work hard. If you just want to bet for fun you need to understand that not every bet will be a winner. 

The importance of the game in eSports betting
Deciding which game or games you want to bet on is the first step in learning how to bet on eSports. What genres do you like? Which games, if any, do you play? 

If you are into FPS games, CS:GO or Overwatch betting should be the perfect fit for you. If you’re more into MOBA games, you're probably better suited to Dota 2 or LoL betting.

Picking a game you like to play and watch is vital in eSports betting as you will need to be watching a lot of it. Of course, just because you like playing or watching eSports it 
doesn’t mean you have to bet on every game.

How to bet on eSports: Different types of markets
Money Line

Money Line betting is perhaps the most traditional type of sports betting. In terms of eSports betting, it just means picking which side will win will the match.

Handicap

The premise of handicap betting in eSports is similar to traditional sports betting. The bookmaker will try to balance the chances of each side by giving the lower ranked side an 
advantage (positive handicap) and the higher ranked side a disadvantage (negative handicap).

In order for a bet on the team with a positive handicap to win, they must win the match, draw or lose by less than the handicap figure. A bet placed on the team with the negative 
handicap will only win if that team wins by more than the handicap figure set.

Totals

Totals betting in eSports is when a bet is placed on the number of specified events in a game being over or under a figure set by a bookmaker. What the total refers to will vary 
depending on the game - in Dota 2 and LoL it is kills and in CS:GO it’s rounds.

Outright eSports betting

Outright betting in eSports simply refers to betting on the overall outcome of a particular event. One example of an outright bet in eSports betting would be the overall winner of 
Dota 2 - The International.

These kinds of markets could potentially offer more value as the team you pick has to win multiple games over a longer period of time. It is also worth noting that there is slightly
 more room for error than in other markets as the team you bet on could make up for a mistake or loss and still win a competition.

BetClan offers outright betting on all major eSports tournaments for Dota 2, LoL, CS:GO, Heroes of Storm and Overwatch.

eSports betting: What next?
So you have which game to bet on and you know what the different betting markets refer to, but what next? If you need more help covering the basics of specific games, our articles on 
CS:GO betting and Dota 2 betting are a great place to start.

Remember, betting is about patience. If there is nothing on right now that you feel is a good bet, don’t go and bet all of your money for the sake of it. You need to wait for the
 right moment.


----------



## ken (Jun 7, 2020)

Great read!

Check my thread as well please, Sports vs eSports betting, which is better? https://www.betting-forum.com/threads/sports-vs-esports-betting-which-is-more-profitable.34109/


----------



## TomSands (Jun 10, 2020)

I love betting on Dota.


----------



## Osesellowe (Mar 31, 2021)

There are no particularly interesting games in esports that you can follow..


----------



## MelanieButler (Apr 1, 2021)

I think we need to properly study this area and then we will be able to correctly place bets


----------



## MelanieButler (Apr 5, 2021)

You can watch how others place bets


----------



## ChurchillMaris (Apr 12, 2021)

It seems to me that this area should be studied and analyzed more carefully in order to understand how to place bets correctly. I always bet on cs go, it's the game I like the most and it really interests me. While watching the game, I noticed that players use bonus codes for a better game, and after that I also started using the free bonus codes that provides globalcsgo and a good service of gambling sites. You can choose a really good and convenient site for yourself, as I did. For absolutely everyone, a different site will be convenient, because not all the conditions for each site are available for all players.


----------



## ken (Apr 16, 2021)

ChurchillMaris said:


> It seems to me that this area should be studied and analyzed more carefully in order to understand how to place bets correctly. I always bet on cs go, it's the game I like the most and it really interests me. While watching the game, I noticed that players use bonus codes for a better game, and after that I also started using the free bonus codes that provides globalcsgo and a good service of gambling sites. You can choose a really good and convenient site for yourself, as I did. For absolutely everyone, a different site will be convenient, because not all the conditions for each site are available for all players.


i rely like esports, but not sure if esport beting is profitable! it is true we need to understand how to place the bets, but as everything new, this can take quite som time. do you know any good place where someone can practice esport betting?


----------

